# NE 1 have Copper/Wntrprk 2fer1 coupon?



## mtngrl01 (Aug 26, 2009)

Im looking for the Wells Fargo Copper/Winter park 'coupon. Does anyone have this, if not I can go in and change my account, and then does anyone wanna share it????????/.


----------



## powerofpowder (Dec 30, 2004)

*Your Wells Fargo deal*

Hi;
I am looking to go in with someone on the W.F. Super Pass deal...I have a student ID, but do not have a Wells Fargo Account-it sounds like you do? I am definitely looking for someone to share the voucher with, so give me a call ASAP!:!:

Thanks!

Michael Grasseschi
Boulder, CO 

303-819-1544


----------

